# sowie in anderer Auffassung



## TheChabon

Puse mi intento abajo, pero sospecharía que esto tiene que ser alguna expresión que desconozco para decir “y en _toda_ otra concepción/versión/aspecto”, “así como en _cualquier_ otro aspecto”, etc. ¿Sospecharía bien?

Saludos y gracias. 






Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt, von dem faltenreichen Chiton der majestätischen Hera und dem steifgefältelten Peplos der Pallas Athena, bis zur hochgeschürzten Artemis Agrotera […]

Entre los helenos y romanos la vestimenta como adorno macrocósmico, así como en otra concepción, fue resuelta y matizada artísticamente en todos los grados hasta la máxima nobleza y fineza, desde el quitón de caída libre de la majestuosa Hera y el peplo de pliegues rígidos de Palas Atenea hasta el ceñido alto [o directamente: la falda corta] de Artemisa Agrotera […]


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> Puse mi intento abajo, pero sospecharía que esto tiene que ser alguna expresión que desconozco para decir “y en _toda_ otra concepción/versión/aspecto”, “así como en _cualquier_ otro aspecto”, etc. ¿Sospecharía bien? *No, no le busques al gato más pies de los que tiene.*
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> 
> Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt, von dem faltenreichen Chiton der majestätischen Hera und dem steifgefältelten Peplos der Pallas Athena, bis zur hochgeschürzten Artemis Agrotera […]
> 
> Entre los helenos y romanos la vestimenta como adorno macrocósmico, así como en otra concepción, fue resuelta y matizada artísticamente en todos los grados hasta la máxima nobleza y fineza, desde el quitón de caída libre de la majestuosa Hera y el peplo de pliegues rígidos de Palas Atenea hasta el ceñido alto [o directamente: la falda corta] de Artemisa Agrotera […]



Hola: A ver cómo lo entiendo yo.

[1. Auffassung] Bei den Hellenen und Römern war (<= diente) die Gewandung (nach einer [z. B. gängigen / herkömmlichen / damals herschendenden] Auffassung) als makrokosmischer Schmuck 

[2. Auffassung] sowie (<= und außerdem) in anderer Auffassung (war sie [<= die Gewandung]) nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt,...

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Me pregunto primero como llega mi estimado a esa sospecha con "toda" o a "cualquier". 

Kunvla tiene razón: primera y segunda interpretación, concepción (aspecto no diría).  

En esta frase no seguiría el estilo alemán: 

 Entre los helenos y romanos, la vestimenta era como un adorno macrocósmico. Según otra interpretación, la misma fue resuelta y matizada artísticamente...


----------



## TheChabon

La sospecha era porque no le encuentro sentido a la frase --porque no explica en el contexto inmediato ni lejano cuál es esa (única) 'otra interpretación/concepción' (y por otra parte, de todo tema del que se hable el autor destaca lo bien que lo hicieron los griegos). 

Si uno dijera que la vestimenta _era refinadísima como adorno macrocósmico así como en todo otro sentido_, la frase tendría sentido. 
Si uno dice en cambio que _era refinadísma como adorno macrocósmico, así como en otra interpretación_, no le encuentro el sentido, así que probablemente haya otra cosa más amplia del contexto que no entiendo. 

Tendré que buscarle el sentido por otro lado nomás. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## Geviert

La otra interpretación que busca es precisamente la que se escribe a continuación:  sowie in anderer Auffassung *nach -> *allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und...
El _nach _("según la cual") introduce la segunda interpretación.

Kunvla dixit: 

sowie in anderer Auffassung (war sie [<= die Gewandung]) nach allen Abstufungen auf...



> Si uno dice en cambio que _era refinadísma como adorno macrocósmico, así como en otra interpretación_, no le encuentro el sentido, así que probablemente haya otra cosa más amplia del contexto que no entiendo.



No le encuentra el sentido porque está haciendo una traducción literal (por algo decía de no seguir a los teutones en este caso).


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> La sospecha era porque no le encuentro sentido a la frase --porque no explica en el contexto inmediato ni lejano cuál es esa (única) 'otra interpretación/concepción'



[2. Auffassung] sowie (<= und außerdem) *in anderer Auffassung* (war sie [<= die Gewandung]) nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt,...

in dieser anderen Auffassung war die Gewandung [y acá va la explicación =>] nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt


Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> la vestimenta _era refinadísima como adorno macrocósmico así como en todo otro sentido_,



Apoyo esta interpretación.

Wenn man die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst, war sie nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste nüancirt (köstlich, diese Schreibweise!).
Wenn man sie anders auffasst, war es ebenso.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> Wenn man die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst, war sie  nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste nüancirt (köstlich, diese  Schreibweise!).
> Wenn man sie anders auffasst, war es ebenso.



Der Text sagt völlig anders. Die Konj. "Sowie" heißt hier "außerdem":

Hellenen und Römer hielten die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck. So war damals die herkömmliche Auffassung. In anderer (z.B volkstümlicher) Auffassung war die Gewandung nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste *nuanciert*. Wenn man die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst, war sie also *nicht *nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste nuanciert.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



TheChabon said:


> Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt, von dem faltenreichen Chiton der majestätischen Hera und[…]





Geviert said:


> Der Text sagt völlig anders. Die Konj. "Sowie" heißt hier "außerdem":
> 
> Hellenen und Römer hielten die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck. So war damals die herkömmliche Auffassung. In anderer (z.B volkstümlicher) Auffassung war die Gewandung nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste *nuanciert*. Wenn man die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst, war sie also *nicht *nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste nuanciert.



Ich verstehe "in anderer Auffassung" hier anders, nicht als eine Auffassung, die konträr zur Auffassung als "makrokosmischer Schmuck" stünde (und daher zu grundsätzlich anderer Ausgestaltung des Schmuckes führte), sondern ergänzend zu ihr. Die Hellenen und Römer hatten also noch andere Aspekte, nach denen sie ihre Gewandungen abstuften.

Es ergäbe für mich keinen Sinn zu behaupten, dass die Gewandung der Hellenen und Römer gerade als makrokosmischer Schmuck (was immer das auch sein mag...) nicht nuanciert wäre.

Ich habe einmal nach "makrokosmischem Schmuck" gesucht, und die Erläuterungen, die ich gefunden habe, scheinen meine Interpretation ein wenig zu stützen (Monatsschrift des Wissenschaftlichen Vereins in Zürich):




> Dem Hellenen  war der Schmuck in seiner kosmischen Gesetzlichkeit der Reflex der  allgemeinen Weltordnung,(...)Wegen dieser Eigenschaft des Hinweisens auf den Bezug der Einzelnerscheinung zum Allgemeinen  auf dem sie fusst , lässt sich für diese Gattung des Schmuckes auch  der Name makrokosmischer Schmuck rechtfertigen.(...)
> Die Erwähnung dieser symmetrischen Gewandstatuen führt uns zu dem Faltenwurfe der Gewänder als makrokosmischer Schmuck, dessen  ästhetische Bedeutung von den Alten klar erkannt wurde, sowie sie denn noch heutiges Tages bei den Morgenländern volle Gültigkeit  behielt.



* * * * 
Edit: Ich denke, auch der Satz selbst deutet darauf hin, denn wenn man das "nach allen Abstufungen ... durchgebildet..." nur auf die "anderen Auffassungen" beziehen würde, dann bliebe der Hauptsatz ohne Aussage. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach der Hauptsatz:



TheChabon said:


> *Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung* als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach  allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch  *durchgebildet und nüancirt*, von dem faltenreichen Chiton der  majestätischen Hera und[…]


----------



## kunvla

Sowka said:


> *Ich verstehe "in anderer Auffassung" hier* anders, nicht *als* *eine Auffassung, die* konträr zur Auffassung als "makrokosmischer Schmuck" *stünde* (und daher zu grundsätzlich anderer Ausgestaltung des Schmuckes führte), sondern *ergänzend zu ihr*. Die Hellenen und Römer hatten also noch andere Aspekte, nach denen sie ihre Gewandungen abstuften.



Hallo allesamt. 
*
Das tue ich auch*, allerdings finde ich in "in anderer Auffassung" keine Interpretation für 'en todo otro sentido', die anscheinend TheChabon und Alimanita herauslesen .

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

_En todo otro sentido_ ist nicht konträr, sondern ergänzend gemeint. Also nicht nur wenn das Gewand einen makrokosmischen Schmuck darstellt, sondern auch wenn es etwas anderes darstellt, war es durchgebildet und nuancirt.


----------



## Geviert

Alemanita said:


> _En todo otro sentido_ ist nicht konträr, sondern ergänzend gemeint. Also nicht nur wenn das Gewand einen makrokosmischen Schmuck darstellt, sondern auch wenn es etwas anderes darstellt, war es durchgebildet und nuancirt.



Dann wurde der Satz auf Spanisch völlig anders begriffen. Denn mit "en *todo *otro sentido" darf man sinngemäß Hinzufügungs- bzw. Ergänzungsideen nicht ausdrücken, sondern Gegensätzlichkeit. Ich finde, also, mit Kunvla in _/in anderer Auffassung/_ auch keine Interpretation für /_en todo otro sentido_/. Man sollte evtl. "en otro sentido" schreiben (Verschiedenheit ohne Ausschluss). 

Kontravalenz ("konträr") hat Sowka aus meinem Beitrag herausgelesen. Ich würde den Satz vielleicht deutlicher so umschreiben (versuche! ):

 Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck *aufgefasst *(1. Auffassung), sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste durchgebildet und nuanciert (2. Auffassung).


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Geviert said:


> Ich würde den Satz vielleicht deutlicher so umschreiben (versuche! ):
> 
> Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst (1. Auffassung), sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste durchgebildet und nuanciert (2. Auffassung).



Wenn man den Satz so auffasst, dann hätte der Satzteil "als makrokosmischer Schmuck" kein Prädikat, nicht wahr? Das Wort "aufgefasst" in dem Zitat oben hast Du ja ergänzt; es erscheint in dem Originalsatz nicht.

Dabei habe ich auch noch immer Deine Worte von weiter oben im Gedächtnis: 





Geviert said:


> Wenn man die Gewandung als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst, war sie also *nicht *nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste nuanciert.



Ich hingegen denke, dass die Worte "durchgebildet und nuanciert" aus dem Originalzitat sich auf beide Elemente (Auffassungen) beziehen müssen; etwa so:



TheChabon said:


> Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung *nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste *künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt, von dem faltenreichen Chiton der majestätischen Hera und dem steifgefältelten Peplos der Pallas Athena, bis zur hochgeschürzten Artemis Agrotera […]



(Bei den Hellenen und Römern)
war die Gewandung künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt, und zwar
- als makrokosmischer Schmuck, sowie
- in anderer Auffassung.

Das Problem sind jetzt noch die Worte, die ich oben rot und fett markiert habe. Mir fehlt die Sachkenntnis, aber ich neige dazu, sie so zuzuordnen:



TheChabon said:


> Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt,  von dem faltenreichen Chiton der majestätischen Hera und dem  steifgefältelten Peplos der Pallas Athena, bis zur hochgeschürzten  Artemis Agrotera […]



Unter den "Abstufungen" könnte ich mir zum Beispiel soziale Abstufungen in der Gesellschaft vorstellen. Wie gesagt: Hier fehlen mir die Kenntnisse. Aber mit der generellen Logik des Satzes, wie ich sie in meinem ersten Zitat oben blau skizziert habe, fühle ich mich recht zuversichtlich. 

Edit: Mir ist gerade bewusstgeworden, dass ich mit Deiner Deutung übereinstimme, wenn man eben den zweiten Klammerausdruck verschiebt:



Geviert said:


> Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck auffasst (1.  Auffassung), sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen (2. Auffassung) aufs Feinste  durchgebildet und nuanciert.


----------



## Geviert

> Das Wort "auffasst" (aufgefasst) in dem Zitat oben hast Du ja ergänzt; es erscheint in dem Originalsatz nicht.



Ja, es erscheint nicht in dem Originalsatz, weil es um die 3. Fassung geht: meine Auffassung! . Ich wollte mit anderen Wörtern den Sinn wiedergeben.  

Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck aufgefasst, sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste durchgebildet und nuanciert.

Lassen wir besser ohne Klammerausdruck, so stimmen wir mit der Deutung überein!

Ahoi!


----------



## TheChabon

Sowka said:


> Unter den "Abstufungen" könnte ich mir zum Beispiel soziale Abstufungen in der Gesellschaft vorstellen. Wie gesagt: Hier fehlen mir die Kenntnisse. Aber mit der generellen Logik des Satzes, wie ich sie in meinem ersten Zitat oben blau skizziert habe, fühle ich mich recht zuversichtlich.



Por si alguno se vuelve a encontrar alguna vez con esa metáfora: estoy bastante seguro de que _Abstufungen_ juega con _nüanci_(e)_ren_ --como en las escalas de colores, o musicales. 

Gracias de vuelta a todos por los comentarios. 


Just in case anybody ever stumbles on that metaphor again, I am pretty sure _Abstufungen_ goes together with _nüanci_(e)_ren_ --like in color gradations, or music tones. 

Thanks very much everybody for the comments again.


----------



## kunvla

> Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck aufgefasst (1. Auffassung), sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen (2. Auffassung) aufs Feinste durchgebildet und nuanciert.





> Die Gewandung wurde nicht nur als makrokosmischen Schmuck aufgefasst, sondern auch nach allen Abstufungen aufs Feinste durchgebildet und nuanciert.


Mit Klammern oder ohne sie werde ich es mit unterschreiben .

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

kunvla said:


> Mit Klammern oder ohne sie werde ich es mit unterschreiben .
> 
> Saludos,



Eben!


----------



## Spharadi

Teniendo en cuenta la antigüedad del texto es posible que aquí "Auffasung" quiera decir "Ausführung". 



> Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Auffassung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt



Bei den Hellenen und Römern war die Gewandung als makrokosmischer Schmuck sowie in anderer Ausführung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt. 

Das will heissen, dass die Gewandung nicht nur als makroskopischer Schmuck angesehen wurde, sondern dass es andere Arten des Gewandherstellens gab, die nicht als makroskopischer Schmuck galten. Ungeachtet dessen, waren sämtliche Arten der Gewandung nach allen Abstufungen auf das Edelste und Feinste künstlerisch durchgebildet und nüancirt.


----------



## Alemanita

Spharadi, siehe Post # 7, wo ich, mit anderen Worten, das gleiche sagte. Somit sind wir schon zwei. Wenn das Gewand ein makro*kosmischer* Schmuck war, war er bestens gearbeitet. Aber auch wenn er kein makrokosmischer Schmuck war, war er genauso sorgfältig gearbeitet. 

En todo otro sentido = en cualquier otro sentido

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> En todo otro sentido <> en cualquier otro sentido



No Alemanita, en castellano no es lo mismo. Si afirmo algo "en todo otro sentido", *excluyo *la afirmación que la introduce, mientras en "cualquier otro sentido", la *incluyo*. Puedes proponerlo en el forum solo español.


----------

